# Billing/Coding Clerk Looking in Wichita,KS



## marysaxon (Mar 26, 2010)

Completed CPC prep course w/AAPC grade 90.4. Scheduled to sit for exam 4/10/10. Looking for full or part-time employment.


Mary Saxon
1243 S. Paige #5
Wichita, KS 67207
(316) 293-8454


EMPLOYMENT
12-08 to 4-09  (Laid off)  Billing and Coding Clerk – Omni Group Services
Entered charges and assigned ICD9, CPT and HCPCS codes. Posted payments and submitted claims electronically for several clients: 3 Indian Health Clinics, an Internal Medicine Physician and 3 ambulance companies. Answered phones and accepted payments via credit card.

10-07 to 12-08   Member Service Representative - Preferred Health Systems
Provided members and providers with support in all areas of covered benefits, eligibility, plan administration. Trouble shoot claims (medical or prescription) for the member and reprocess when necessary. Communicate with all contacts in a constructive, courteous, respectful, helpful and timely manner. 

9-06 to 1-07   Patient Account Rep/Billing Clerk- Kansas Medical Center
Application and credentialing insurance companies. Negotiate with non-contracting insurance companies for payment on individual claims. Composed a facility specific letter to patients explaining the process for payment and/or adjustments since facility is out-of- network. Claim submission and follow-up. Daily contact with patients with questions on accounts. Advise patients of payment options and set up payment plans and various responsibilities that arise in a brand new facility.

3-05 to 8-06  (Laid off)  Patient Account Rep – Galichia Heart Hospital
Electronic and paper claim billing, follow-up, and appealing claims for non-contracting insurance. Educated patients on policy and benefits. Advise patients of payments options: financial assistance and/or set-up payment arrangements for time pay. Daily contact with patients and insurance companies. Responsible for working credit balance accounts: adjust and/or refund. Assist in negotiating proposals received from networks for payment on claims.

6-04 to 3-05  Billing and Coding Clerk - Raghavan Clinic
Responsible for coding diagnoses and procedures using ICD-9 and CPT. Enter office, lab or professional hospital charges. Post payments from insurance and patients to accounts. Weekly billing to insurance companies and mail out patient monthly statements. Work with patients in setting up payment arrangements on accounts. Back up to receptionist and scheduling of appointment

6-02 to 6-04   Precertification/Referral Specialist- Midwest Surgical, P.A.
Verified eligibility and benefits. Precertify and/or obtain referrals for procedures. Code diagnoses and procedures using ICD-9 and CPT. Entered charges for procedures. Electronic claim submission.Research claims and when needed appeal. Posting payments to accounts. Set up payment plans and responsible turning delinquent accounts to collection agency.

EDUCATION		
Completed CPC prep course with AAPC 90.4 will sit for exam 4/10/10
Wichita Area College- Medical Secretary Certificate
West High School- High School Diploma


----------

